# List Your FET Successes Here



## Stinas

Just wanted to get some hope from FET successes. I will be starting my FET cycle once AF shows at the end of the month. 
I am hoping this thread catches on like the IVF Successes one did. 
Thanks for sharing! :flower:

_*Try to keep the chatting to minimum....its just easier for people to scroll through to see all the lovely BFP's!*_


*Name:
Age:
Location:
How long TTC:
Diagnosis or any known issues:
Treatments you tried before IVF:
How many IVF/FET did you do before success:
Are you using donor eggs or sperm:
Protocol (meds taken):
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:
How many  did you get:
How many days bed rest:
Symptoms or issues during 2WW:
What day you got your BFP:
HPT before blood test:
Number of first beta:
Number of babies:
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process:*


----------



## s08

I definitely needed some hope before my FET, so I&#8217;d love to share my successful outcome.

Name: s08
Age: 29 (DH also 29)
How long TTC: A little over 2 years / 26 cycles	
Diagnosis or any known issues: Unexplained infertility
Treatments you tried before IVF: Femara, 3 rounds of IUI with Femara and injectables
How many IVF/FET did you do before success: 1 failed fresh cycle (chemical)
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): Natural cycle (trigger and progesterone suppositories only)
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 3BB frostie frozen on Day 6 (only an early blast at Day 5); hatched at transfer time
How many days bed rest: None, but took it easy day of transfer plus next day; worked from home
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Mild cramping from 1dpt and stronger cramping 8dpt
What day you got your BFP: Fairly strong positive on FRER at 5dpt
HPT before blood test: Yes
Number of first beta: 231 at 9dpt
Number of babies: 1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: FETs can work! Our doctor gave us a pretty poor prognosis. She said our chances of a successful FET were only like 30%, as she suspected poor egg quality after our failed fresh cycle. I&#8217;m still in my first trimester, but so far so good! We saw the beautiful heartbeat last week and everything looked perfect!


----------



## bumski

Keeping an eye on this one, massive congratulations s08!!! I also have a 3bb frozen and he has given me a 30% success so fx the outcome will be like yours x


----------



## s08

bumski said:


> Keeping an eye on this one, massive congratulations s08!!! I also have a 3bb frozen and he has given me a 30% success so fx the outcome will be like yours x

I hope so, Bumski! We had extremely low expectations for our FET, but it can obviously work. There are actually quite a few of us on here who were given bad odds for FET and are now in the first tri. Good luck!


----------



## bumski

Thankyou :) x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

bump,. im doing fet after xmas so need hope x


----------



## peartree

I'll be stalking this thread... I've just had my second FET and currently in 2WW after a 3d embie transfer yesterday. Hopefully I'll be able to post here in 2 weeks' time?


----------



## Stinas

peartree - Tons of luck!!! Keep us posted!

thank you ladies for sharing! Keep the FET successes coming!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey ladies, I'd love to hear more success stories too. Especially if anyone has had success with a 2nd or 3rd FET. We had to freeze all our embryos and our first FET ended in an early miscarriage. Our 2nd (and last FET) will be in about 3 weeks and I desperately need some hope.


----------



## bumski

Sending lots of luck to you blessed and peartree, hoping you both update soon with your BFPs x


----------



## blessedlife

Good luck Peartree!


----------



## kazzab25

Bump 

I'm in tomorrow for fet! Good luck everyone ! Great thread x


----------



## blessedlife

Good luck Kazzab!


----------



## bballbaby

Name: bballbaby 
Age: 32
How long TTC: 3+yrs.
Diagnosis or any known issues: male factor is our only issue.
Treatments you tried before IVF: none. once MF was determined to be our issue our only option was ivf. 
How many IVF/FET did you do before success: 1 failed fresh, 1 successful frozen and second frozen ended at 7 weeks
after our first fresh, we had 13 frosties. for our first FET, 3 out of 3 survived. we put back 3 and it was twins until around 7 weeks when baby b vanished. second FET 2 out of 3 thawed and we so far have a singleton pregnancy...and just found out it was lost at 7 weeks...waiting to miscarry
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: no
Protocol (meds taken): first FET i used estrogen patches 2 weeks leading up to transfer. second FET i tried natural which only included PIO after transfer and antibiotics and steroids a few days around transfer
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 10B, 12A first time and 8B, 7A second FET My clinic only does day 3 transfers. 
How many days bed rest: 2 days that i only got up if i had to....i generally took it easy the entire 2WW
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: first cycle i had horrible headaches/migraines from the estrogen which is why my dr. suggested a natural cycle the second time around. nothing too crazy other than big boobs and bloating...which also could have been from the PIO.
What day you got your BFP: 8 days past 3 day transfer faint positive that would get a little darker each day
HPT before blood test: yes :) 
Number of first beta: around 900 for first FET and 400 for second pregnancy. 
Number of babies: ended up with 1 after the first FET cycle miscarried at 7 weeks with the second FET
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: have faith in the FET!! i was so discouraged after getting the BFN from the fresh cycle. seriously looking back i wished i would have just frozen all of the embryos and let my body return to normal before trying again. for me frozen has been so much easier and less stressful on my body. i wish everyone the best of luck on this journey! i also did acupuncture before and after transfer.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!!!

Kazzab - Good luck tom!!!


----------



## bumski

Congratulations bballbaby x
GL tomorrow kazzab x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

can i also be addd to the questions of how many frosties u all got?
x


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,

I would love to share my success story with you - we are currently 9wk1d after a FET in July - so yes they definitely do work!

Name: louloublue
Age: 33 DH 40 
How long TTC: 7 + years
Diagnosis or any known issues: Male factor although no issues that could be explained and no actual issues with sperm quality
Treatments you tried before IVF: none as it was male factor that could not be explained we were referred striaght to IVF
How many IVF/FET did you do before success: 1 failed fresh cycle - success on first FET
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): buserelin and progynova - estrogen - cyclogest pessaries
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 embryo approx grade 3AB which was already expanding at the time of transfer
How many days bed rest: had transfer sat lunchtime and rested the weekend and took 3 days off work and just chilled out at home
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: cramping from 2dpt and just felt "different" by 6dpt so caved and tested on cheapy supermarket hpt
What day you got your BFP: 6dpt
HPT before blood test: NA in UK where I am
Number of first beta:NA in UK where I am
Number of babies: 1
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: we were given failry reasonable odds and it was just a very positive experience - but again it would have been great if I had heard other success stories from FET's as I still was not totally reassured!
We saw the bean's heartbeat at 6wk5day scan and bean was right on target for the dates and I have my first midwife appointment next Tuesday after seeing the doctor a week ago. 
All going well so far apart from serious nausea and mega sore bbs but I wouldn't swap any of this for anything!
Lots of love and luck to all those about to do FET cycles.

Louise xx


----------



## bumski

Massive congrats to you Hun x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, I think this thread will keep me going through my 2ww! Transfer went well!! It survived! They defrosted the night before and said any cells it lost it grew back so feeling positive!


----------



## louloublue

Great news kazzab, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you, do lots of nice things for you and relax as much as possible sending lots of positive sticky baby vibes your way xx


----------



## peartree

Congratulations to all you ladies with a big fat BFP!

Can I also ask what stage embryos they were when they were put back?
Mine were frozen at Day 2, thawed and grown for another day - so Day 3 embryos x

Kazza - you and I are in the 2ww together! When is your OTD? My blood
test is scheduled for 18th Sept :flower:


----------



## kazzab25

Peartree my otd is the 18th!! 

My embie was frozen on day six x


----------



## kazzab25

Glad to have someone to share the 2ww with!


----------



## louloublue

My frosties were day 5 blasts, hope you also get through the 2ww ok and take care of you peartree, best of luck with the bloods on the 18th x


----------



## s08

My one frostie was frozen on day 6, as it was only an early blast on day 5.


----------



## peartree

Thanks Loulou and S08! :)

Omg Kazza! Perfect 2WW buddy! :)))))


----------



## kazzab25

Haha deffo, how many did you replace were they day there's or day fives? 

Im will be symptom spotting this time!! I will try not to though!! 

I'm 1dp6dt! No symps so far.


----------



## blessedlife

Yay Kazza! Congrats on being pupo. :)


----------



## bumski

Can i just add, do you all know what thicknes your lining was at time of transfer? x


----------



## kazzab25

Last Friday mine was 7.6 mm so they made me kep up the drugs this week so it was over 8 mm but was not told the exact number by transfer day x


----------



## bumski

Thankyou kazzab, it's because when I had EC I was told my lining was too thin for transfer anyway, along with poss OHSS.
I later found out it was 8.5 and so asked what they look for when doing FET. Dr said anything above 5! ( don't think Drs at my clinic go by the same rules :/ )
I still think this is too low though so it would be really helpful to know what everyone else was at time of transfer, look forward to your BFP ;))) x


----------



## kazzab25

Bumski my clinic said anything over 8 is fine but they have transferred with 6 before now if some ladies don't respond well. Your lining sounds fine to me x


----------



## loobylou_01

I'm 26yrs old, we have had one prev successful round of IVF (due to male factor issues) which resulted in our gorgeous little boy.

Medicated fet started this summer, 2 frozen blasts thawed and were transferred and we got our bfp one wk later.

Had a bleed last wk, scan revealed we were having twins however we lost one, but we have one healthy babe with heartbeat due on 30 April 2013. Am now on complete rest til 12 wks to ensure little one stays safe.

Good luck to all x x


----------



## Mominwaiting

Hi Ladies, I need a bit of encouragement. I've been ttc for 2 years. I've had 4 mc in 2 years. I finally started our IVF process and the first round of meds resulted in not enough eggs. 2nd round of meds yielded 7 mature eggs retrieved. Prior to retrieval, my RE found a uterine polyp, which was missed during the earlier sonohistogram, so we couldn't proceed with the transfer until after the polyp was removed. So we froze our embryos. We lost 5 embryos during the freezing process. So now we are down to two. The Polyp was removed 1 week ago. I'm waiting for AF to come so we can start the transfer process. I'm so nervous, since our odds have lessened due to the number of frozen embryos we have remaining. I hope that the removal of the polyp increases my chances of sustaining a pregnancy. Especially now with only two embryos remaining. Anyone have a successful FET on the first try? What are my chances with 2 embryos?


----------



## Stinas

BUMP
I know there are a lot more FET successes out there!


----------



## bumski

I agree stinas, lots of encouragement needed here.........please x

Congrats to all you FET BFPs 

Fx we will add soon xx


----------



## Stinas

Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi I am fet success but sadly ended 4 weeks ago,i had identical twins,it does work ladies keep positive & good luck


----------



## Stinas

Baby Sorry for you loss.


----------



## kazzab25

So sorry for you loss x


----------



## chellesama

Name: Michelle
Age: 34
Location: Wisconsin

How long TTC: We made 8 attempts (3 IUI, 3 AI, 1 cancelled cycle, 1 failed fresh with donor eggs) before we got a positive with FET. Surrogacy makes that a complicated question!

Diagnosis or any known issues: None

Treatments you tried before IVF: 3 IUI (it all looked great!), 3 AI at home, but due to distances, went to IVF after the six failed attempts

How many IVF/FET did you do before success: 2 - my failed cycle, and the failed fresh cycle, sucess on first FET!

Are you using donor eggs or sperm: Yep! Donor eggs as I do not respond AT ALL to the stims.

Protocol (meds taken): Starting on Day 3: Estrace 4x daily, added Crinone 8% twice daily on Day 10 for a Day 15 transfer of a 5 day blast. Continued both to 10.5 weeks after positive beta

How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: 1 blast, no idea of quality or rating

How many did you get: Donor got at least 16 to freeze, but had more eggs than that. I didn't get many details in order to protect her privacy

How many days bed rest: The evening of transfer, then right back to work at a pretty physical job

Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Cramping! Just like my period was about to start any minute, only it was every day from the night of the transfer until about 6 weeks

What day you got your BFP: Officially, June 1st 2012. Unofficially, late on May 30th. 

HPT before blood test: Every day, sometimes twice a day, starting from 4dp5dt. They were negative until 8dp5dt, and even that was a real squinter! Got a YES+ on the digital that night, so 8.5 dpt? 

Number of first beta: 245.8

Number of babies: 1 little girl! 

Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: It's complicated, but not hard. I spent all my time worrying about the time tables or meds or whatnot, and I feel pretty silly about that now. Emotionally, I still haven't processed it all, and I'm halfway there! But we find a way to get through. The daddies, the donor, the baby, me, and all of you, we find our way.

I'm sure I'll be seeing a lot more familiar faces here soon! I'll be thinking of you all and waiting to see your updates. :hugs:

Chelle


----------



## Stinas

Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## kazzab25

Many congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Mominwaiting

Hi All,
Very encouraged by your stories. Please keep them coming. I am preparing for my FET, scheduled for 10/26/12. I have 2 frozen blasts. I just started taking Estrace yesterday and will eventually be on Endometrin. I hope to be able to post a success story here soon. Best wishes to you all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MoBaby

yes i need success stories also!! i begin estrace (hopefully) october 16th if I ovulate on time. If not, then I cant go until Jan..... more stories! I need them here :)


----------



## Stinas

Keep them coming ladies!
I will be starting estrace soon...going in for CD2 bloodwork tom!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got my :bfn: yesterday from my first IVF/ICSI/PGD cycle. Will be doing a FET around Nov 15th. Sending :dust: to everyone


----------



## Stinas

Miss Redknob - Sorry for your BFN. I also had a 5aa transfered and it was a BFN. Just started my FET...on my second say of estrogen tablets. 
I hear a lot of stories where FET's work out better because your body is under much less stress!
Good luck!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have heard the FET are just as good as fresh these days :) Wishing you the best of luck!! I am seeing my dr on he 23rd to start the process.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas: What is your FET protocol?? I should just ask the office to give it to me but I think they are waiting until I ovulate and go in for bloods to let me know. As far as I know its just estrace and crinone (I'm hoping not Lupron!) We are doing medicated/programmed cycle.

Oh I also wanted to add that I read a few articles that said having sex the night before FET is supossed to help.... has something to do with the spermies.... hmmm... Guess it couldnt hurt right? (What if DH doesnt have any swimmers, does semen count?? lol) :) Anyone hear this??


----------



## Stinas

Mo - As of right now I am just taking the estrace....one for now, then tue I go on two, then next sat i will start 3....scan on the 16th(that tue following). After transfer I have those antibiotics, same as fresh cycle, I forget the names. I will also go back on PIO after transfer or a little before? I forget. I think thats all the meds I got....I got them a month ago, so I forget if there is anything I missed. Pretty sure thats it. 
What is crinone?

I never heard of that, but then again, never looked over FET's as much as fresh. I dont want to make myself even crazier lol Im curious though....im sure it does not include us azoo ladies.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Crinone is a gel that you insert vaginally, it's progesterone. Pretty much does the same thing as PIO but its a gel/cream. I have just finished using it, it is so messy I am going to see if I can have the PIO's for my FET cycle :)


----------



## Stinas

ohhh I thought so. 
PIO's suck! I have a pretty juicy butt, but after a while, it hurts. You get a bruise and even with switching sides daily, it never goes away....painful after a while...not looking forward to it again. I do feel like it gets in better than the rest....like the ones you insert, they ooze out...this gets to the point....but I hear they are all the same crap.


----------



## MoBaby

I am not doing pio!! I refuse to!! (unless it guarantees me a baby lol)... The thought of injecting that stuff makes me cringe! The cream is gross and builds up waxy inside your v and leaks out but much better than that shot!! :)


----------



## Stinas

Doing the shot does not really hurt until the entire site is bruised. THEN thats when it hurts because it does not have time to heal. 
None of this stuff is fun, we just suck it up and hope it works. lol


----------



## Stinas

Bump


----------



## bumski

Hey stinas I see you are PUPO how are you feeling?
I'm 5dp5dt FET and feeling really negative, can't seem to shake it. X


----------



## MoBaby

HI! I started my estrace today!!!! 2 a day for now.... YAY!!! FET in 19 days!! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi ladies, I so hope that I will be able to share my FET success very soon. I am set to do my first FET on Monday and I will be transferring two embryos. It's very exciting and yet I'm so terrified of another BFN. Trying my best to stay positive.

Congrats to all the FET BFP's and lots of luck to you waiting to do your FET!

:dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay Stinas for being PUPO good luck :)

Yay Mobaby :dance:

Good luck Cynthia :)


----------



## Stinas

bumski - Good luck to you! I am a day behind you? I dont feel any different...not like we would have any symptoms right now, but i dont know. I am scared to see another BFN since this was our only :cold:.... but trying to stay positive. 

Mo - Yay!!!!!!!

Cynthia - Good luck to you!! 


I know there are tons more FET stories.....WHERE ARE YOU FET LADIES?!!?!!!


----------



## bumski

Hopefully will post mine in the next few weeks, don't want to risk yet but I got BFP on a digi today at 6dp5dt x


----------



## MoBaby

miss: are you continuing with your FET in november or did you decide to postpone for sure??


----------



## Stinas

bumski - YAYYY congrats!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Bumski Stick beany stick :dance:

Yeah Mo still going ahead with it, getting excited. AF should be here in the next 4-5 days :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Miss red knob :)

I go In for my lining check nov 8!! Lining has to be over 8mm to schedule!! Please work estrace!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'll be praying for you Mo :thumbup:


----------



## bumski

GL mobaby! Fx it all goes well for you x
Have you caved yet stinas or are you holding out? X


----------



## bumski

GL to you too red! Fx this will be your last af!! X


----------



## MoBaby

bumski!! congrats on your BFP!!! YAY!!!! When is your beta?


----------



## MoBaby

Cynthia: how did it go??

I spoke to my RE today about the single transfer and he was very happy we decided to go with his recommendation! I am also. It makes me nervous BUT he is the dr and knows what is best for me. He also reiterated that the frozen cycles have had a lot of success and they are finding out that more and more FETs are more successful!! And I found out that some of the embryos are frozen alone so they will only have to thaw 1 at a time!! RE also said if my uterus proves to be okay during pregnancy of a singleton then he would transfer two for my next one if I wanted to :)


----------



## bumski

No beta for me, just old fashioned hpts,
i have to wait until nest monday to ring the clinic when i will be 4+5, feels like forever away, i just hope it stays put now for the next 8 months, worry, worry, worry.
Thats great news they froze them seperatly, gives you more goes in the future if you like.
Mine were frozen together as i only had the two left so they advised both but i was happy with that.
i have also heard that FETs are becoming more and more succesful, fx for everyone x


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi Mobaby, everything went well today! We transferred a 4aa and a 4ab, day 5 embryos. Now the fun begins with the tww :)
Beta is scheduled for 11/9.


----------



## bumski

Yay!! Go Cynthia! PUPO with two beautiful embies!! ;) xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah Cynthia :dance:


----------



## Stinas

bumski - I have not tested yet. We got stuck in the storm here, so no power for us....or most of our area. Cant complain because lots of people lost everything. I had a ton of cramping all day yesterday, so I am hoping this is good! 

Cynthia - congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas glad you are able to hold out! a power outage would be good for me when that time comes! i am a freak during that wait! 

i found out the clinic doesnt test fets until 2 weeks after transfer! thats crazy! i am going to see if I can come in earlier though :)
friday is so close!


----------



## bumski

Wow you have done great to hold out stinas! Sorry about all the disruption you have been having, me and Dh were watching on the news late last night, it looks so scary!
Cramps sound like a great sign, praying it's good news for you, when do you think you will test now? X
Mobaby, my clinic is the same, I can't confirm with them until nov 5th, still ages away + it's costing a small fortune in hpts to keep me believing it. Fx by mon I will calm it down lol. X


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I wonder why 2 weeks? That seems like a long time.

bumski - It was pretty scary. Super glad we only lost power. Jersey shore area is completely gone...watching the news now and its just heartbreaking. 
I am hoping this cycle worked. I might venture out to see what stores have power. Supermarket down the street showed a little action tonight....maybe they had the generator...i dont know....ill find a place and possibly test thurs am.


----------



## MoBaby

You should be able to find a hpt!! I don't see too many running out for hpts after a hurricane hits :)


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Oh i know i can find one....I just need to find an open store. I was more worried about finding food and gas today lol 
My boobs still hurt...thats a good sign....last cycle they stopped hurting little after ET.


----------



## MoBaby

That is good!!! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas good luck tomorrow!!! really hoping for you!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Girls, I just got my bfp!! I'm still in shock! Today is 5dp5dt and I tested tonight with a frer. The line is soo dark! I was expecting a squinter for sure. I have waited 5 long years for this moment. I just pray that this baby/ies stick!


----------



## bumski

Cynthia86 said:


> Girls, I just got my bfp!! I'm still in shock! Today is 5dp5dt and I tested tonight with a frer. The line is soo dark! I was expecting a squinter for sure. I have waited 5 long years for this moment. I just pray that this baby/ies stick!

Wanted to congratulate you on here too! Iv looked at my tests at 7-8dpt and yours looks like that!!! Omg! Twins for sure hunnie! Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Cynthia!


----------



## Stinas

Cynthia - Congrats!!!! Fill out the first page questions!

As for me....BFN. I will be doing IVF #2 sometime next year.


----------



## bumski

Stinas I am so sorry, I truely hope you and Dh are ok. You have been through so much and deserve your dream, I will be praying your next cycle is your lucky one. Please keep us all up to date on how you are getting on, i would love to see you get your BFP! Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Mommyagain

Bump! Just wanted to fish for anymore FET success stories.


----------



## Stinas

Just wanted to bump this again as I am going to do another FET in Aug


----------



## Jacq1980

Name: jacq1980
Age:32
Location: Coventry
How long TTC: 4 yrs
Diagnosis or any known issues: pcos & mf morphology
Treatments you tried before IVF: clomid & iui
How many IVF/FET did you do before success: 2 IVF Fresh & 1 Frozen
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): ? 
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: a1 transferred 2 blasts
How many did you get: 4
How many days bed rest: 1
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: nothing
What day you got your BFP: day 14 after tf
HPT before blood test:?
Number of first beta: ?
Number of babies: 2
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I took fish oil on the last round & felt more relaxed as less meds with a frozen. I also did Accupuncture throughout my journey.


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you for posting Jacq! Congrats on your success and I really appreciate hearing you didn't have any symptoms. My OTD is Sat and don't have any either. You give me hope! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Blessed I didn't have symptoms in the tww... I had a good bit of cramping 2-3dpt and that was it. Then nothing. I thought I was nauseous a day or so but not really. Now I'm feeling tired and BBs are sore and upset stomach on and off.. This really started yesterday (sore BBs a few days).... I should update here but I want to wait until u/s.


----------



## bumski

MoBaby said:


> Blessed I didn't have symptoms in the tww... I had a good bit of cramping 2-3dpt and that was it. Then nothing. I thought I was nauseous a day or so but not really. Now I'm feeling tired and BBs are sore and upset stomach on and off.. This really started yesterday (sore BBs a few days).... I should update here but I want to wait until u/s.

Omg mobaby, I remember you from another FET thread, just seen your siggy! Huge huge congratulations to you!!! You so deserve this! X


----------



## Stinas

*bump*


----------



## BearClaire

Name: BearClaire
Age:32
Location: West Sussex
How long TTC: 3 yrs
Diagnosis or any known issues: low AMH and OH Vasectomy Reversal
Treatments you tried before IVF: IUI 
How many IVF/FET did you do before success: 1IUI and 2 IVF 
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): medicated FET
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: transferred 2 5 day blasts
How many did you get: ?
How many days bed rest: none
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: nothing
What day you got your BFP: day 12 days after transfer
HPT before blood test: no
Number of first beta: 
Number of babies: don't know yet, fingers crossed its 2!
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I believe it's all about timing, if you have got everything sorted in your life it will happen, it's certainly the case with me!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Name: MoBaby
Age:31
Location:USA
How long TTC: 30 months
Diagnosis or any known issues: azospermia, unicornuate uterus
Treatments you tried before IVF: None
How many IVF/FET did you do before success: success on our 6th transfer. 3 fresh icsi followed by 3 fets. Had 2 previous bfps with mc before success.
Are you using donor eggs or sperm: No
Protocol (meds taken): Natural FET/no meds! Vaginal progesterone after transfer
How many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred: transferred 2 6 day blasts
How many days bed rest: 2
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: cramps 2&3dpt
What day you got your BFP: debatable b/c of Hcg booster. Hpt darker at 4dp6dt and beta 691 10dpt
HPT before blood test: yes!!
Number of first beta: 691!
Number of babies: just 1 healthy baby!
Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: how difficult this process is. Also don't have expectations because it only leads to heartbreak. And don't give up!!


----------

